# lack of sex drive



## 20402 (Oct 17, 2006)

hey everyone! just after some advice on how to boost my sex drive. things are beginning to get under control with my bm. getting less diarhea now. previously my worry was having an accident during sex. but now that things are beginning to come under control i still just dont want sex at all. anyone got any advice?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How is your health otherwise. Getting enough sleep? Good nutrition? Keeping your stress to a healthy level?If not work on those.Also do things that make you feel good generally. As long as you still fear sex it is likely to be hard for your body to overcome that, but making sure that you are otherwise physically and mentally in a good space should help.If you are taking medications that might reduce the sex drive you might want to discuss that with your doctor as well.K.


----------



## 21881 (Sep 11, 2006)

Gillie,I agree with Kathleen. I am a man but have this to offer. I am in my 12th week of a sudden D problem. I have been so focused with this issue that my sex drive is practically zero. This is very opposite of my normal nature. I have no sex drive due to being preoccupied with my D problem and overthinking what might be causing the problem. Consider relaxation techniques, things to calm yourself down, to relax yourself. Depending on how your sex drive was prior, considering ways to reignite your drive, i.e. massages with partner, watching movies that might trigger a response, talking with your partner on an intimate level to start, then gradually go from there. Self intimacy (trying to not be to obvious) might help, if this was something you do. You also might want to consider consulting with a therapist to help you ascertain the reason behind your lack of drive.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Kathleen, I agree it has something to do with overall health and nutrition. The only time I really feel like sex is when I feel good physically. My boyfriend is always telling me to eat more and sleep more, but my IBS makes it impossible. If I eat enough to give me energy, I have D and cramps. It also wakes me up in the night. I love cuddles and intimacy but not sex! It feels like a performance. First I get cold by taking off my clothes. He gives me an orgasm before penetration, but getting there is a huge effort, esp as I'm nervous about the main part. Then I have to put on a big show of enjoying myself, or my boyfriend gets upset. He takes a long time to come and I get a 'bruising' pain- at best it's uncomfortable. I feel I have to have sex as it's an important part of the relationship for him. I wish I could find a powerful aphrodisiac! The only times I've really enjoyed sex are when I'm so turned on I don't care about the pain or anything else. Apparently the Aztecs used hot chocolate with chillis in, but I don't think that's v.compatible with my IBS!


----------



## 20270 (Nov 1, 2006)

I feel exactly like Sukie! Im new on here! I have had IBS symptoms for nearly 3 years, and just finished having a huge array of tests to confirm IBS as a diagnosis. My Sex Drive was huge before I got this, and now I have nothing, and simply make an effort for BF's sake, but not as often as he would like. He is really understanding, but if I can't stop how bad Im feeling enough to get back to a relatively normal life (Im still coming to terms with diagnosis) then how long will he continue to put up with this? We have been together about 3 months before my symptoms started, but I feel so bad for him.


----------



## 19197 (Nov 22, 2006)

First you go on a check about youy life syle and your general health. Thay is the way you live and what you are eating. For your health, you shoud be concerned with better eating habits, going to sleep at a regular time, good vitamins, etc...your life syle should be concerned about more of how you live and if your life just gets monotonous ar if there are no new things within your life which brings some excitement with yourself??


----------



## 16528 (Nov 28, 2006)

You have no idea what a relieve it was to read this post. Im 22 years old and sex is usually the last thing on my mind. Even after a bout of the squits I am left with my anus split sore and bleeding. Its just nice to know im not the only one feeling this way


----------



## administrator (Aug 20, 2004)

The Moderator Team has had several reports of SPAM abuse.As a new BB member, you are free to post about your juice product on the Products Forum: http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/76110261Kindly please follow posting guidelines and refrain from posting the same information to several threads. Spammers are usually easily spotted when they are new members and are not coming to the BB to ask for guidance, but rather post the same message on several threads.Further abuse of the posting guidelines may result in deletion of similar posts without notice and/or suspension of membership.Thank you for your cooperation. It is greatly appreciated.The Moderator Team


----------

